# glass frog species



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello! I just ordered some glass frogs and was hoping someone could help me by telling me what species they are.




















also, any advice on how to care for them would be great. i've been able to find a couple caresheets and i'm sure i can handle it, but still, any advice is always appreciated.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Some sort of Hyperolius species, wish I could ID better, maybe others can help.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a huge article on glass and reed frog in the May 2006 issue. It talks about indentification but also how hard they can be to identify. And how increasingly often (as in your case) the exact species is unknown. Differences in coloration between sexes and ages are incredible and the most i have ever seen in herps. I would guess they are male Hyperolius argus, but certainly some Hyperoliid. They should be kept in tall 20+ size tanks with a planted water feature, planted of course with tall tropicals and bromeliads. I would reccomend a half covered screen top or to put a humidifier in the room. They need humidity but also fresh air. Keep temps in the high 70's. Keep em on a 12hr light cycle. You should have found this info before you bought the frog though. Keep them in quarantine until you have a proper viv set up. They are just about 100% WC


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks like Hyperolius pusillus to me.

True "Glass frogs" are from Central/South America.

Hyperolius are from Africa. Don't you hate it when things people are selling are misrepresented?

I do,

s


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah, i figured they weren't true glass frogs, but they're still very cool. i've got three of them in a 20 gallon with the same substrate mix i use with my darts and mantellas with a bunch of plants and wood and stuff, and they seem happy, so yeah. it's neat watching them eat cuz you can see the flies!  they defintely resemble the h. pusilluses the most, so i think that's what i'll call them (i'm not planning on breeding them anytime soon, don't worry). thanks for all the help!!


----------

